# 2nd New Year's Day Bash at Al's Jungle Park 2013



## ajd350

The first one was such a good time we are doing it again! Drag those tired carcasses out of bed for some TJet competition, Spiral-cut ham and sandwich fixins. We will be running skinny and wide TJets, Hot Rod/Super Mod class (Indy chassis with Aurora or Dash Hot Rods or SuperMod bodies) And the IROC Mustangs. Doors open for [email protected] 12:01 with races to follow. Why mope around the house on Jan 1 with nothing to do? Race in the New Year! This offer void if the Mayans are right.:hat:


----------



## brownie374

COOL! I like the Hot Rod class:wave:


----------



## honda27

*races*

u know ill be there zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

If pratice starts at 12.01 AM i'll be late as usaul. LOL Pat


----------



## ajd350

Just to be clear, that's 12:01PM....one minute after noon, not midnite. I will be watching the inside of my eyelids at that time.


----------



## Steelix_70

So if I get there at 11:59am I have to wait outside. :wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Sounds like a plan. All I need is a Hot Rod body, guess I have a Indy type of chassis thats been pretested and sounds fast. Look out gas man I will be there for this one, Zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom I will go.:dude:


----------



## ajd350

Steelix_70 said:


> So if I get there at 11:59am I have to wait outside. :wave:


Not you, Ed, just Darrell.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Darrel might be camped out there now. Yes Chris you have a good race tested car. I also have to get a hot rod body. Ed,hope you can make it. Pat


----------



## honda27

*races*

im there see u there.:wave:


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> im there see u there.:wave:


must still be out of retirement!


----------



## ajd350

Skinny class bodies will be vintage Trans-Am: i.e. 67-73 Camaro, 64 Tempest/GTO, 68 Firebird, 63 Falcon, 65-70 Mustang, 68-69 Javelin (Sam is working on one), 67 Cougar,70 Challenger, 70 'Cuda. 68 AMX is close enough, so it's in.


----------



## brownie374

Cool !


----------



## brownie374

ajd350 said:


> Skinny class bodies will be vintage Trans-Am: i.e. 67-73 Camaro, 64 Tempest/GTO, 68 Firebird, 63 Falcon, 65-70 Mustang, 68-69 Javelin (Sam is working on one), 67 Cougar,70 Challenger, 70 'Cuda. 68 AMX is close enough, so it's in.


You forgot Dodge dart.


----------



## ajd350

If you've got one, it's in.


----------



## jeff72

Bump !!!


----------



## EPE_79

looking forward to it!!!


----------



## ajd350

Some questions have been asked about the Hot Rod class. To clarify, Hot Rod or Super Modified bodies. You must keep the side pipes. Must have a windshield or a frame. Super Mods can remove the wing. Roll bars are optional, as are drivers. Indy car chassis. Lowering and lightening is allowed. A 1/16 inch oiling hole is allowed in the interior.


----------



## ajd350

Since we are still here, the race is still on! 
Stupid Mayans........


----------



## brownie374

ajd350 said:


> If you've got one, it's in.


Got one but I can't find the bumpers! Damn


----------



## ajd350

Don't need the bumpers unless you want to. I forgot to mention that, sorry.


----------



## brownie374

Trans am cars don't have bumpers?


----------



## ajd350

Ooops. Thought you meant the Hot Rod/ Super Mod bods.


----------



## brownie374

What tire size on the indys?


----------



## honda27

*indy tires*

ones that r round and that roll lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

.420 front/.460 rear for Indy/Hot Rod class.

Darrell, you have round ones? You should put them on your car!


----------



## Steelix_70

Not going to make the race, have to work. Have fun and will see you all next year, so all you fast guy's can kick my butt some more. 

Ed


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Bone Head*



honda27 said:


> ones that r round and that roll lol.:wave:


All the years of racing for the Gasman, and he just figured out we are using round tires? You think he would know important things like what size of tire to use, but then again he has his own rules. :dude:


----------



## honda27

*races*

ok im coming after u guys next tuesday so u better be ready gasman will be all loaded up on sliders see u there.


----------



## EPE_79

FYI the only reason Honda is eating more White Castle....He's seeking another sponser


----------



## brownie374

EPE_79 said:


> FYI the only reason Honda is eating more White Castle....He's seeking another sponser


Looks like honda is sliming down!


----------



## Ratwagon64

I think I will have a crave case the for New Years eve and some chili. Mabe bring a case so everyone can put some gas in there tanks. Beware gas man. Wait I can't do that to Al. Pat


----------



## ajd350

Thanks Pat. At least SOMEONE has consideration for others......LOL:tongue:


----------



## honda27

*race*

no pre test n tune before tuesday lol. ant tnt


----------



## EPE_79

All rules for this event have been posted at 

www.GreatLakesSlotCarSeries.com


----------



## Ratwagon64

Eric, The link for the Indy rules does not work. Pat


----------



## JVerb

Good job on the rules. I dont know if I will make it as I am usually busy with work on New Years Eve.

Verb


----------



## bearsox

JVerb said:


> Good job on the rules. I dont know if I will make it as I am usually busy with work on New Years Eve.
> 
> Verb


*Ya gotta find a better class of criminals there Verb and see they too take the night off ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## ajd350

Verb, we'll hope for the best and miss ya if you can't make it.


----------



## JVerb

Dennis good to hear from you. My turn to work that day, was off the last two. Like Al said, hope for the best, prepare for the worst. If nothing else maybe I will stop by for a ham sandwich.

Verb

PS I have my own gas mask.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Verb, Thank you for the lift pin tester. Darrel was handing them out at the test and tune. I also put them all on my scale, 5.90 to 5.97 grams. Thanks to Al for the test an tune. I will still get my butt kicked on New Years day. Pat


----------



## EPE_79

Ratwagon64 said:


> Eric, The link for the Indy rules does not work. Pat


Thanks Pat, i fixed it should be working now.


----------



## EPE_79

site has been updated to show acceptable Skinny Bodies

http://www.greatlakesslotcarseries.com/Jungle_Park_Raceway.html


----------



## honda27

*race*

didnt see any thing about the marlin body there it is an amc .


----------



## ajd350

Never ran Trans-Am. That is the skinny class body style for this race. See post #12. You DO read them, don't you?


----------



## honda27

*race*

i guess the marlin body is not good then oh well guess ill just stay home.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Darrel, you can run 1 of the 200 Camaros you have. I will also let you beat me. Better yet I will let you run 1 of my skinny tire cars. LOL  Pat


----------



## honda27

*race*

but i ran test n tune sat night with the marlin body if i knew i cant run it i would of ran a camaro body no 1 told me. post # 1 didnt say trans am bodys.


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> i guess the marlin body is not good then oh well guess ill just stay home.


Works for me!We will miss you:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Darrel you will be the first one at Al's.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Darrel also check out post #43. Has a link to the rules and bodys. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Boots*



honda27 said:


> but i ran test n tune sat night with the marlin body if i knew i cant run it i would of ran a camaro body no 1 told me. post # 1 didnt say trans am bodys.


Guess I better bring my boots and raincoat, looks like a flood of tears again,lol. Like i tell my kids, its not the shoes that make the sports player, it is the feet in them, come on Fartblossum, your car is fast, just change the goshdarn body and get over it. :dude:


----------



## EPE_79

honda27 said:


> i guess the marlin body is not good then oh well guess ill just stay home.


Man if someone would just put all that info on a website so you can check it days before race day it would be so helpful.......oh ya we did!

Retirement 2.0

E


----------



## honda27

*race*

u guys can just stick it in your u all know where


----------



## ski23

Darrell, when u get to Al's gimme that marlin car. I'll switch bodies and run that bad mofo!!! You gotta go Tuesday, I keep my fast pace by counting how many times I lap you!!! Yahoooo


----------



## JVerb

Check out post #12 it was put up on 12-5-2012. Sorry Swish, it was posted. " Skinny class bodies will be vintage Trans-Am: i.e. 67-73 Camaro, 64 Tempest/GTO, 68 Firebird, 63 Falcon, 65-70 Mustang, 68-69 Javelin (Sam is working on one), 67 Cougar,70 Challenger, 70 'Cuda. 68 AMX is close enough, so it's in."

Verb


----------



## ajd350

So I guess the answer is NO, you did not read the posts in this thread. I hope you do better with STOP signs and Speed Limits.


----------



## brownie374

I bet he knows what's for lunch.


----------



## Brian 1811

Sorry boys won't be able to make it finalizing my plans to go to florida friday for a week. Have a great race see you all in a couple of weeks will try to bring the warm weather back. Later Brian


----------



## honda27

*race*

so ok then ill run a camaro so if i crash alot of u off the track no winening because i didnt test n tune with the camaro body so ill be all over the place.


----------



## ajd350

We're used to you crashing........


----------



## Gerome

Oh the drama!


----------



## Ratwagon64

Darrel,We had to deal with you crashing that Hot Rod all race long also. Some times slow is fast, at least more laps. Just keep it in the slot. See you next year. Pat


----------



## honda27

*race*

its only 10 hr,s and 36 mins til run time. i will be there.


----------



## alpink

twoday?


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Grrrrr*



honda27 said:


> so ok then ill run a camaro so if i crash alot of u off the track no winening because i didnt test n tune with the camaro body so ill be all over the place.


 Grrrr, guess I am gonna wreck alot too, I had to change my skinny class body too. Oh boy it will be a wreck fest, oh wait, there is time to PRACTICE before we actually race :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*races*

was a good day racin still didnt win ty al for the races and food.


----------



## Steelix_70

Don't feel so bad I did not win ether, oh wait I was not there, was at work for 10 hours. :wave: Is there any racing this weekend on Saturday night the 5th. 

Ed


----------



## ski23

My first new years bash at the Jungle. Good friends and some close racing, you can't ask for a better day. Thanks Al and the group for a fun 2012 and great start to 2013.


----------



## honda27

*races*

at hobby shop friday night saturday night is swap n sell on ht.


----------



## brownie374

Track was fast good running,Thanks Al


----------



## Ratwagon64

Thank you Al for hosting a good day of racing. I did get my butt kicked today,but there will more races to have a better showing. Pat


----------



## ajd350

Wow! Racing, Snax, Big 'ol ham, and a 14 of the best racing buds I could imagine! Does it get any better? Once again we had a lot of close racing. Several placings were fought down to INCHES at the end in all four classes. The new Hot Rod class was a great addition, sharing the Indy class chassis. There were a lot of great looking bodies out there as a lot of effort was put into them. Here's a few pix.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Jungle*

Happy new Year. Thanks to the one, the only, you know him, we cant race without him, Al (the Young) deYoung. Good food and good racing even if I had 2 class's with my cars taking a poop. Great group of race buds, :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Al , you going to post the race results or maybe Eric? Pat


----------



## ajd350

Eric has them.


----------



## honda27

*races*

if i had them. they be posted allready last night. he he :tongue:


----------



## EPE_79

Ratwagon64 said:


> Al , you going to post the race results or maybe Eric? Pat


I'll have them up tomorrow Pat, i forgot them at my house this morning when i left for work.


----------



## Ratwagon64

No problem Eric, will keep an eye out for them. I know who the top 3 were in each class and it was not me or Darrel. LOL Pat


----------



## EPE_79

results posted as promised


http://www.greatlakesslotcarseries.com/Jungle_Park_Raceway.html


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*On It*



honda27 said:


> if i had them. they be posted allready last night. he he :tongue:


Yes, I bet you would have FartBlossom, when it comes to slotcars you Da Man. Still waiting on Slotcars by Darrell web sight. But lets cut Eric some slack here, he has other thing in life, a job, a home, a wife (that counts as two), and a exhaust system on his car that doesnt leak, lol, ok, I had to say it. :dude: Despite what Skid Mark says Eric, great job on the web sight.


----------

